# Pine tree dying



## flyhorse (Jul 10, 2011)

We have a dying pine tree. Temps in Oklahoma are getting to 105 regularly and I just noticed it was turning brown last week, so gave it a lot of water, including deep root irrigation. It hasn't helped and the needles are all falling off. I'm attaching a photo. Anyone have an idea? I'm new to forums so if this isn't the right place to post plead direct me. Thanks.


----------



## sawinredneck (Jul 10, 2011)

At this point that tree is dead! No amount of water is going to help now! I can't tell for sure, but looks like it was a pine beetle kill, either way, you need to get it removed as quickly as you can so it doesn't infect/effect other pine trees in the area!


----------



## flyhorse (Jul 10, 2011)

*pine beetles*

Thanks. How can I tell if its pine beetles?


----------



## forestryworks (Jul 10, 2011)

Dead for sure.

What kind of pine is that?

Looks like it's in the white pine group? Hard to tell from the picture. 

Definitely is not a yellow pine.


----------



## flyhorse (Jul 10, 2011)

I don't know what kind of pine -- just that it had pine needles. It wasn't a typical one around here.




Dead for sure.

What kind of pine is that?

Looks like it's in the white pine group? Hard to tell from the picture. 

Definitely is not a yellow pine.[/QUOTE]


----------



## ch woodchuck (Jul 10, 2011)

Check the bark and branches for bore holes.Beetles generally attack stressed trees,I agree that ones dead.


----------



## sawinredneck (Jul 10, 2011)

Yes. look for what look like 1/4"ish holes drilled all around the trunk, they normally are in a circular or diagonal pattern.


----------



## deercatcher (Jul 28, 2011)

Its a deodar cedar


----------



## Chud (Jul 28, 2011)

If it's pine beetles you will see saw dust on the ground and if you listen closely you can hear them munchin.


----------



## treeluvr (Aug 23, 2011)

*white pine tree wilt?*

Hey guys - I actually have a beautiful white pine. Very soft needles, gorgeous color. When we planted it six years ago my husband said "don't be upset if this one dies because it's not native to OK". Well sure enough, the needles started turning this past week. I'm not sure if it's this horrid heat (51 days now of over 100) or the tree wilt caused from the beetles. Can white pines get the disease?? We've planted over 120 trees on our 10 acres within the past 15 years, many of them pines. We have already lost 6 to the disease, all huge, mature, and beautiful. I'm just sick over this one...


----------



## ch woodchuck (Aug 23, 2011)

heat stress.Bark beetles may be a secondary vector.Not much to be done if bark beetles are present.Tree could be sprayed for future beetle infection..assuming the tree gets through the drought,and is not killed by the present infection


http://www.bartlett.com/resources/Cultural-Disorders-of-Eastern-White-Pine.pdf


----------



## Bodark (Sep 10, 2011)

It's the heat, 61 days of 100 F +, dead trees all over this part of the country.


----------

